# Woohoo! Just had to share some good news!



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 11, 2009)

*DAISY's CONFIRMED IN FOAL TO DOC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




:HappyBounce



:HappyBounce



:HappyBounce 
SWOOO! BIG sigh of relief here after having the trouble we did with Sweet Tart and Copper and having them both come up open, then having Tango and Daisy take for what seemed like forever to show heat with foals on their sides and only breeding on one cycle, was REALLY starting to sweat that we may not have any Doc babies on the way, but WAHOOOOO we have at least one!!

For those that don't know Daisy is my black bay solid mare:





And here's the expectant daddy our newest herdsire and my new love



, Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome




Would LOVE a dark black bay pinto filly (grin) Should be end of May/first of June baby.. 



:SoHappy



:SoHappy



:SoHappy


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 11, 2009)

Beautiful mom and dad there! I bet you are excited to see that baby!

Is Awesome out of Rehs Oh Oh? Or of that line? We showed against her quite a bit many years ago and I tried several times to buy her, but at that time she wasn't for sale. Wonderful mare and producer.

Keep us posted on that cooking baby!

Charlotte


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 11, 2009)

Charlotte said:


> Beautiful mom and dad there! I bet you are excited to see that baby!
> 
> Is Awesome out of Rehs Oh Oh? Or of that line? We showed against her quite a bit many years ago and I tried several times to buy her, but at that time she wasn't for sale. Wonderful mare and producer.
> 
> ...



Yes his momma is Tami's beautiful Rehs Oh Oh!!



:wub




And he's sired by YP Branch Destiny's Doctrine





and we can chalk up ANOTHER Doc baby, Weefoal test came back a no-doubt POSITIVE on my sister's black pinto mare (dam to our little splash girl Sage)!!!







:BananaHappy



:BananaHappy



:BananaHappy


----------



## minie812 (Nov 11, 2009)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> *DAISY's CONFIRMED IN FOAL TO DOC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE



the black bays...congrats!


----------



## Sandee (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice stallion. I don't suppose we could blow in one ear and make him about 37". Then give him a big trot and he'd be just what I'm looking for in my next horse!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 11, 2009)

> Very nice stallion. I don't suppose we could blow in one ear and make him about 37". Then give him a big trot and he'd be just what I'm looking for in my next horse!


Hehe, well he does have a pretty nice trot on him now, and I'm kind of partial to his size


----------



## ShaunaL (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats! He is one of my forum favorites and I love mama too. If Chesa's babies from him are any indication you are in for a GORGEOUS baby


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 11, 2009)

ShaunaL said:


> Congrats! He is one of my forum favorites and I love mama too. If Chesa's babies from him are any indication you are in for a GORGEOUS baby


Aww THANK YOU Shauna!



I just LOVE Chesa's two boys (he does have a third foal, a sorrel pinto colt out of a mare Chesa had sold) especially little Gordy, so am anxious to see what he'll produce with our girls..


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 11, 2009)

:OKinteresting



:OKinteresting


----------



## shelly (Nov 11, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!



:yeah


----------



## REO (Nov 11, 2009)

Your boy is 1/2 brother to my bk pinto mare Oak Parks Doctrines Promise!





I love my mare!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats

Love your guy and very pretty mare too





Now we all settle down for the loooong wait


----------



## little lady (Nov 11, 2009)

I am so excited for you! Looks like a couple of good crosses. Either filly or colt they should be beautiful. I just love your boy.



Congrats!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 11, 2009)

REO said:


> Your boy is 1/2 brother to my bk pinto mare Oak Parks Doctrines Promise!
> 
> 
> 
> I love my mare!


I love her too, had considered buying her but went against it since I had Doc! lol

Yes a LONG wait, but well worth it, just hope and pray that all goes well during the pregnancies and deliveries!


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Tami (Nov 15, 2009)

Woo hoo....so happy for you. I can't wait to see those babies. I LOVE Chesa's foals by him. And his dam's foals are always my favorites..... His 09 half brother is not going anywhere......


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 15, 2009)

Tami said:


> Woo hoo....so happy for you. I can't wait to see those babies. I LOVE Chesa's foals by him. And his dam's foals are always my favorites..... His 09 half brother is not going anywhere......


You'll be one of the firsts to know when they arrive!

I'm already whispering my "wish list" into the girls' ears



Told Daisy I want a black bay minimal pinto filly and Tango I want a LOUD black pinto colt or filly



lol


----------

